# Where Is The "How To Post Forum Pics" Pinned Topic?



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

:blind: Am I blind, or has it gone missing from Watch Discussion (genl)? Can't find it. :blink:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nope, it's not just you mate, I can't find it either 

There is a good description of the process here though:

Posting Photos

^_^


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

found and re pinned

we lost the movements thread too earlier today, very strange


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Or try this one.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

pg tips said:


> found and re pinned
> 
> we lost the movements thread too earlier today, very strange


3 cheers for the mod. :clapping: Glad I could help, earned my pudding cup for the week. :to_become_senile:


----------

